# breeding reds....



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

my rbps finally bred last night. I have 7 of them in a 120gal. j/w how aggressive are they when it comes to breeding? i know that they can be very aggressive at times, even killing one of the others, but when they started breeding, there was another pair that came right beside them and started blowing nests all around as if they were intimidated by the actions of the first pair and wanted to spawn too. has anyone seen this type of behaviors? it would be nice if the second pair breed in the other corner of the tank, but its weird seeing two pairs breeding alongside one another and have no aggression whatsoever. It also seems as I will be having a third pair pretty soon as the remaining three are taking over the other side of the tank.







oh well....at least when my pairs breed again, my whole tank will probably be filled with tons and tons of eggs and i will have tons and tons of fry to care for. any suggestions as to what I should do when this happens?

i will try and get pix up of them breeding and maybe some fry pics when they come.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

maniac_richboy said:


> my rbps finally bred last night. I have 7 of them in a 120gal. j/w how aggressive are they when it comes to breeding? * They can be quite aggressive , serious fin nips and bite marks along the belly region is fairly common. Death is also a common occurence. Ive lost two breeder males . * i know that they can be very aggressive at times, even killing one of the others, but when they started breeding, there was another pair that came right beside them and started blowing nests all around as if they were intimidated by the actions of the first pair and wanted to spawn too. has anyone seen this type of behaviors? * A breeding pair going through the spawning process will usually trigger a chain reaction. Its a frequent occurence. * it would be nice if the second pair breed in the other corner of the tank, but its weird seeing two pairs breeding alongside one another and have no aggression whatsoever. It also seems as I will be having a third pair pretty soon as the remaining three are taking over the other side of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good luck with the fry's!


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

good luck !


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

well...i got lazy so i only took some out and left a bunch inside the tank...hopefully the filters doesn't get to them, if they do..then oh well...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Did u do any thing to induce them to breed or did it just happen? How big r they?


----------

